# switch sl umwerferproblem



## granny smith (18. November 2007)

hallo leute!!!!

ich habe seit 4 monaten ein rocky mountain switch sl ...bin bis auf anfängliche schwierigkeiten mit einem knackenden lager recht zufrieden 

mittlerweile is der rahmenkit auch gut bei ...einzigstes problem ist ....................

ich kann den montierten xt umwerfer nicht soweit runter montieren das die neue XT kubelgarnitur 2008 auf den kleinsten kranz schaltbar ist ohne das die kette auf dem umwerfer schleift

selbst auf dem kleinsten gang raspelt die kette schon auf dem umwerfer!!!!

hab ich die gegenstücken falsch montiert????????????

ich bin echt ratlos 

please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. November 2007)

Moin,

schon mal ausprobiert, wenn du auf dem Bike sitzt? Dein Sag schafft dir noch ein Stückchen Platz.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## granny smith (19. November 2007)

da ändert sich garnichts..... ich bin schon mit der unterkante der schelle schon 3 millimeter über diese gegenstücke hinaus .... um die kette glatt laufen zu lassen müßte ich sicher noch 6 millimeter weiter runter und dann greift die schelle des umwerfers ins leere


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. November 2007)

Ich glaub, wir brauchen jetzt ein Foto....


----------



## granny smith (19. November 2007)

ok dann hier die bilder dokumentation

als erstes mal mein gefährt in der totalen:







[/IMG]


nun die position der umwerferschelle auf diesen adaptern ...und ihre NÄHE zum rahmen:






[/IMG]

und nun das problem die ungwollte kettenführung auf dem kleinen kranz:


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. November 2007)

Stimmt, das schaut ja grauslig aus mit der Kette. Umwerfer geht auch nicht mehr weiter runter. Hmmm...
Welche Einbaulänge hat dein Dämpfer? Und auf welchem Ritzel auf deiner Kassette befindet sich auf dem Bild deine Kette?


----------



## Xexano (20. November 2007)

Wenn das tatsächlich nicht am Dämpfer liegt (zu angehobener Hinterbau --> Dämpfer zu lang. Bei meinem RMX schleift die Kette minimal, wenn kein Biker dran ist, wenn ich aber darauf stehe oder sitze, alles fein und problemlos, da der Dämpfer normal ein wenig einfedert; Sieht also verdammt nach Dämpferproblem aus), dann würde ich vllt. mal die ganze Topswing und Downswing-Geschichte checken!? (Obwohl ich nicht ganz glaube, dass es an dieser Sache liegt)

Ansonsten... Feile?


----------



## granny smith (20. November 2007)

also auf dem bild ist die kette auf dem mittleren ritzel (hinten) der dämpfer hat eine einbaulänge von 200 mm ...also etwa 10 mm mehr als der orginale was ich als nicht sonderlich problematisch ansehe
als weiteren lösungsansatz habe ich nun erfahren das es die shimano umwerfer in 2 verschiedenen ausführungen gibt was die gradzahl angeht ....63-66° und 66-69° hier ist wohl die neigung des käfigs gemeint ..... weiterhin werde ich mal diesen platikeinsatz im umwerfer an der unterseite bündig wegschneiden und ihn in der schelle mit 2 komponentenkleber fixieren ...wenn die schelle angezogen ist rührt sich da eh nix mehr und der plastik einsatz benötigt keinen weiteren Halt
plast wegschneiden und umwerferwechsel auf die entsprechende gradzahl wird denke ich 4 mm bringen was das problem sicher etwas entschärfen wird


----------



## decolocsta (20. November 2007)

granny smith schrieb:


> der dämpfer hat eine einbaulänge von 200 mm ...also etwa 10 mm mehr als der orginale was ich als nicht sonderlich problematisch ansehe



Ich schon 

Glückwunsch, du hast dein problem selber gelöst...

Der Hersteller verbaut nicht umsonst gewisse Dämpfermaße, desweiteren warum einen 200mm Rocco in einem Switch SL?


----------



## granny smith (20. November 2007)

ich habs für eine gute idee gehalten ....und mir war der fox nicht ausreichend genug bei 91 kg körpergewicht war der ziehmlich am limit .....da hab ich beim roco bissl mehr reserve


----------



## granny smith (20. November 2007)

als kleinen nachtrag >>>>das problem hatte ich auch schon beim fox rp3  mit 190 mm einbaulänge da war nichts mit  kleinem ritzel fahren 
es liegt wohl eher weniger an den 10 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (20. November 2007)

Ja, Reserve, verhunzte Geo, Umwerferproblem, alles in einem 

Wenn der Rahmen zu Undersized ist lieber ein Modell größer kaufen mit mehr FW dann muss man nicht solche kompromisse eingehen...

Doch es liegt an 10mm........
du bist nicht der einzige Switchfahrer mit Umwerfer.......... bei mir und anderen klappt es auch super.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (20. November 2007)

Ausser der "zu langer Dämpfer" These, könnte ich auch noch anderes anbieten:
Es gibt Umwerfer wo die Schelle oben liegt und welche wo die Schelle unten ist. Down Swing und Top Swing, oder so ähnlich sind da die Unterschiede. Der Praktiker kennt es unter Schelle oben und Schelle unten. Ich würd mal schauen, ob Dein Problem bei einem Umwerfer mit SCHELLE OBEN (Down Swing?) auch besteht. 
ES KANN NATÜRLICH SEIN; DASS DAS EIN PROBLEM GELÖST WIRD; DER DÄMPFER ABER TROTZDEM NICHT PASST UND ALLES ANDERE VERHUNTZT!


----------



## decolocsta (20. November 2007)

Deine Theorie passt hier nicht rein, der Umwerfer passt und ist desweiteren viel zu weit unten, also weiter als er sein müsste.
Der Dämpfer ist zu lang und Punkt...


----------



## granny smith (21. November 2007)

was soll ich denn da bitte schön reinbauen selbst der orginale 190iger is problematisch ...nen süssen 165iger fox ???? kann ja nicht des teufels lösung sein 

ich wiederhole gern noch mal selbst der 190iger ließ sich auf dem kleinsten kranz der kurbel nicht fahren

ich werd jetzt mal sehen ob man den käfig des umwerfers bissl schweißtechnisch verändern kann .... 6 millimeter nach unten verlängern kann

wie decolocsta schon sagte top und down swing is überhaupt keine frage wegen der art der befestigung des umwerfers


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2007)

ne keinen süssen 165er Fox, mit dem 190er ist es sicher nicht problematisch, meist hat man total ungewöhnliche Sachen am Bike wie z.b. SAG, ja, sowas soll es geben, und ich garantiere dir es wird problemlos funzen.
Aber so wie ich das sehe bist du auf biegen und brechen nicht von dem 200er Dämpfer abzubringen.
Dann hol dir eine weichere Feder, mehr Sag = weniger Probleme


----------



## granny smith (21. November 2007)

könnte man doch dann auch sicher mit ein wenig geringerer vorspannung der feder neutralisieren oder??

ich hab gerade den umwerfer meinem schweißtechnologen gegeben der jetzt mal prüft ob wir den Käfig um 6 millimeter schweißtechnisch verlängern können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2007)

Also vorspannen sollte man die Feder generell nicht,
für den Rocco müsstest du eine Manitou Feder verwenden können,
kostet 17 Euro, einfach mit mehr Sag fahren, dann dürfte es gehen ohne das
du probleme hast.

Optimal ist die Geschichte nicht, meiner Meinung nach mit dem Dämpfer aber ok, will mich da nichtmehr einmischen, jedoch veränderst du die Geo von dem Rad, aber ok, kann man auch vernachlässigen, was ich aber als Limitierenden Faktor sehe ist das SL ansich, also das SL ist eig. nicht für harte Aktionen freigegeben, im gegensatz zum normalen Switch, und dann mehr Federweg und Stahlfederdämpfer? die Sinnfrage entzieht sich mir da.


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. November 2007)

Ganz einfaches Rechenbeispiel. Bei der Übersetzung vom Switch (ca. 1:3) ergibt 1 cm weniger Dämpfereinbaulänge bereits eine um 3 cm mehr angehobene Schwinge. Bei einem angenommenen Sag von sagen wir mal 25% (entspricht bei dem empfohlenen Dämpfer mit 2" Hub auch wieder knapp 13mm) wandert deine Schwinge um weitere knappe 4 cm weiter nach oben.
Also erhältst du mit dem Originaldämpfer und dem korrekten Sag knappe 7 cm, welche die Hinterachse vergleichbar zu deinen Bildern nach oben wandert. Der entsprechende Weg vorne an der Schwinge sollte, denke ich, reichen, um deine Kette von dem Umwerfersteg wegzubekommen. Zumindest solltest du auf dem Bike sitzend mindestens mal bei vorderem kleinen Ritzel hinten bis zum 5. oder 6. Ritzel (von groß nach klein gezählt) kommen, ohne dass da was schleift. 
Und mit deinem Gewicht und einer 1:3 Übersetzung des Switch Hinterbaus brauchst du keine Angst haben, dass der Fox das nicht aushält.

PS: Lass das mit dem Schweißen und "Verlängern" des Umwerfers. Hört sich geil an, wenn dein Reifen den Umwerfer wegrasiert.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## decolocsta (21. November 2007)

Wort!!!!


----------

